

AOL Offers Startups Free Office Space - coderdude
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_14/b4222043205512.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories

======
egiva
From a business standpoint, I've got to agree that AOL is making a lot of bold
moves, and is trying to reform.

But from a humanist standpoint, reading an article about AOL's massive amount
of open office space, reminds me that they just laid off (or are in the
process of laying off) 25% of their workforce.

Not saying that this Palo Alto space is now free after former employees
vacated, for all I know they worked in other offices, but still - my first gut
reaction to this article was "yuck" - like "hey startups! We just laid off a
huge chunk of our staff - more room for you!"

~~~
myshoppio
Well on the other hand look at how much these, huge cash (no ideas) rich
companies spend prematurely buying out new ideas before these startups have
flourished, thinking this will help their brand and traffic stats. However, If
they succeed acting like an incubator, awesome ideas will have the time to
blossom (with cash and high level support).

------
bryne
I was just there for an interview - it is very nice, new office space with
plenty of parking. In true fashion, some of the tenants were racing RC cars
around in the empty space, so whether it's due to layoffs or just an inability
to rent, there's definitely more space in that building for interested
startups.

I'm not sure what the exact terms are or even what the PA market looks like,
but not having to sweat about office space seems on the surface like a Good
Thing for a startup outgrowing their current digs (or living room).

------
long
I live near that office - how do I get on the waiting list for space?

------
joshu
Nice space near cal ave. When we talked to them it seemed like the space would
cost money though.

------
davidmurphy
I'd like to see Aol's Beverly Hills space do the same thing. I'd want to use
it!

~~~
bryne
You should ask Myspace; their building's on the same block and I'm sure
they've got some space these days.

------
netmau5
Not sure I would want all of my engineers who are working on socially
engineered spamming exposed to startup culture. They might not be able to
resist the urge to move across the hall.

~~~
quizbiz
"socially engineered spamming". How accurately does this really represent
AOL's business model?

------
bane
I was hoping with all that space opening up at their offices near D.C. this
would be for that area.

------
fuzzythinker
Hmm, no link to apply? Googling didn't help either. Anyone knows?

~~~
keane
AOL is looking for more startups. Interested? Email Trent Herren at
trentherren@aol.com to get the details.

See <http://qr.ae/Rnwu>

~~~
long
Useful, thanks!

------
pdenya
Any word on how many free minutes of internet the startups working there get?

------
nikcub
_"AOL is cool." The phrase appears in big blue letters on a long whiteboard
lining a hallway_

could you get any less uncool?

